
The Shocking Secret About Static Types - ericelliott
https://medium.com/javascript-scene/the-shocking-secret-about-static-types-514d39bf30a3
======
pedalpete
I've Javascript developer who has recently joined a project using scala.

I've never been a massive fan of static types, it always felt so verbose, and
I didn't really see the benefit.

I don't love it, but I will say that when I change a signature, and the
compiler tells me all the places the program now fails because the signature
does not match expectations, I find that pretty impressive.

I do think it helps catch certain types of bugs (particularly helpful in
finding all the interconnected pieces in a large project).

~~~
ericelliott
Yep. I agree with those observations. Static types can be very handy to reduce
developer cognitive load. Automated refactoring tools are also pretty nice.
All I'm saying is they're no substitute for a test suite. As a software
quality guarantee, they don't even come close.

